# My EDC is a diamond in the rough????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

the one slingshot that is my absolute favorite based solely on performance is the Boy Shot from Pocket Predator.






this slingshot is for tubes, the Micro Ranger is the same size as the Boy Shot except it uses bands. I ordered one unfinished, so I could make it fit my hand just the way I wanted. The aluminum material sands and or files extremely well, so it's easy to customize.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Another thing I like about the aluminum frame is, I can paint it. I did have one powder coated, it turned out really nice. A person might even use plasti dip for a slightly cushioned feel.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I love shooters of that size for EDC!

I downloaded the Bill Hays template for these shooters (I think it's a template for 4 OTT slingshots) but haven't made one yet. My EDC is Bill's Ringfinger Hunter (I also made one with a 1/2 inch gap which I use for PFS, LOL!

Keep shooting 'em Tag!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Rough and tough Tag! It wouldn't even use up your whole pocket. Nice!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I have the ott micro ranger love it for 20 meter shots that I hit rarely but it’s a great shooter.Good idea with the plastic dip would help when it gets cold.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

If you ask me Tag that's not very rough at all! Spartan is the word I'd use, everything you need and nothing you don't. A gleaming mirror-polished frame is fine and all but that probably means it hasn't come off the shelf very much.

I like it a lot.

How much did it set you back? Im interested!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Like that - similar to my EDC - small and simple.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your responses, they are greatly appreciated. Due to the proximity of the end of the forks to my hand, i don't experience near the pressure when I draw as I would with a regular size slingshot. I even shoot double tubes once in awhile. A young gentleman was interested in shooting a slingshot. So I handed him a Ranger, that I've had for quite awhile.he actually did quite well for supposedly his first time. I then handed him my Boy Shot The first comment out of his mouth was " H%## no The human brain (at least in my case) starts imagining every negative thought you could think of I explained to him that if he aims over the forks like on the other slingshot, that's where the ammo will go. He says " ok, I will trust you this one time" That's when my brain started assuming everything that could go wrong I reassured him one more time before he shoots. Actually I'm really convincing myself everything will be fine. He draws back, and from that point on my heart starts racing, I'm holding my breath and then I hear the ammo hitting the target He turns to me and calmly says, I see what you mean.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have no idea why this is the 1st time I am seeimg this, Tag.

But you have been a major influence on me and thos is exactly How I have my Boyshot core drawn up right now.

I recall a post were you asked about the counter sink... I bought this exact frame on your recommendation...but just now I am seeing this. It is functioning as a reassurance that I am traveling the right flippery path.

I still have not brought myself to alter the frame as Bill still has not replenished this particular item.

I think I will make a pattern, so I can at least know I can cut one out if I bonk it up.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have no idea why this is the 1st time I am seeimg this, Tag.

But you have been a major influence on me and thos is exactly How I have my Boyshot core drawn up right now.

I recall a post were you asked about the counter sink... I bought this exact frame on your recommendation...but just now I am seeing this. It is functioning as a reassurance that I am traveling the right flippery path.

I still have not brought myself to alter the frame as Bill still has not replenished this particular item.

I think I will make a pattern, so I can at least know I can cut one out if I bonk it up.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mako, you inspire me to be a better person everyday.


----------



## fogcreature (Sep 20, 2019)

I recently purchased the universal ranger kit and I love it. It took me a while to try a pocket predator but now that I have I’m all about them. Quality stuff


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome fogcreature Glad to hear you like Pocket Predator


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tag said:


> the one slingshot that is my absolute favorite based solely on performance is the Boy Shot from Pocket Predator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a little somethin' in the works for you Tom... I think you're going to like it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you very much for thinking of me. I can never thank you and your family enough for all your help in learning to shoot slingshots.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I Like It!


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I Like It!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Tag , i hope all is well with you and yours . I went on pocket predator to look at the trio of taraus . To my amazement they had a boyshot in g10 . I ordered it canr wait to expiriance what you so fondly speak of it. What a work of art. Take care im back in the sling neighborhood .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Tag , i hope all is well with you and yours . I went on pocket predator to look at the trio of taraus . To my amazement they had a boyshot in g10 . I ordered it canr wait to expiriance what you so fondly speak of it. What a work of art. Take care im back in the sling neighborhood .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome back Namazu I’m glad you are going to try the BoyShot, the simplicity of this pocketable slingshot in my mind is what makes it an amazing shooter. Thanks for letting me know you are back


----------

